# Need help with Freeport Surface Grinder



## Radarguy (Jul 31, 2014)

HI All.  I am needing to rebuild the spindle of my Freeport 618 Surface Grinder, circa 1986.  Whether I try and do it myself or send it off I need to remove the spindle.  Problem is I cannot see how it comes apart. I am 62 yrs and have taken apart mechanical watches, Hasselblad and Nikon cameras and Jaguar cars and everything in between.  This one has me stumped.  The slide is captured in the casting of the vertical stand and there are not visible fasteners to get the spindle off of the front or the motor off of the back.  I sure hope someone has some experience with these.  I have contacted the distributor in Canada and they are responsive but all they do is send me drawing of the wrong machine.  There is a 618M that I think is newer and has twice the number of expensive bearings.  Any help would be appreciated.

Russell


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 17, 2014)

Russel,
PM me, I might be able to help you.
Pat


----------

